# New in Kingston upon Thames: Beanberry Coffee



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

As Surrey and South Londoners will know, it's tough finding good coffee nearby. I've always been amazed at how there isn't a decent independent/speciality place in Wimbledon or Kingston, but thankfully the latter has a new Beanberry cafe that seems promising.

Had a lovely espresso there today, was a bit cold but tasted very flavourful which confirms to me that at least their beans are of a good quality - I'll put the temperature down to inexperienced staff in a very new cafe/using a very new machine, until I visit a couple more times (the staff looked a bit nervous/hesitant - I asked them to explain to me the choice of two espresso blends, expecting them to say where the beans were from and whether they're roasted dark or light but the person I asked hesitated a little and just said one was a bit fruitier)

Design is pretty minimalist, quite dark inside - grey walls. The brewing area is in the centre of the store with seating all around, or rather in front and behind. Choice of two espresso blends and a couple of filters (a couple of bean choices and two methods of brewing, can't recall what they were but I think one was V60)

There was a place in Kingston called Hands coffee that has now shut down; I just hope enough people hear about Beanberry and support the place because the area really needs a decent cafe. As for Wimbledon... The wait continues. At this rate I'll have to open a place myself!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Cheers Yerba - this is just down the road - I'm in Twickenham, so potentially great news.

Have you tried Local Hero in Kingston? I think they serve Climpsons.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Was just going to say Hands and local hero. I'm a bit sad that Hands has gone, as I personally rated them higher than LH for quality, enthusiasm and even location. I think they used to use Ozone beans. Had a great flat white in there and a sip of the cold brew that they were half way through making. I'll try to check them out next time we're in Kingston.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

@UncleJake Must say, I was never that impressed with Local Hero - tried it a couple of times (espresso) and just found it a tad average... I wasn't aware that they used Climsons though, maybe I'll try it again.

@hotmetal Yeah, Hands were the first place I ever heard of/tried Ozone beans - the blend they used was pleasant enough but I just found it a little boring - and the fact that it's the only bean/blend they used(?) meant Hands lost points for me.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

YerbaMate170 said:


> @UncleJake Must say, I was never that impressed with Local Hero - tried it a couple of times (espresso) and just found it a tad average... I wasn't aware that they used Climsons though, maybe I'll try it again.
> 
> @hotmetal Yeah, Hands were the first place I ever heard of/tried Ozone beans - the blend they used was pleasant enough but I just found it a little boring - and the fact that it's the only bean/blend they used(?) meant Hands lost points for me.


I never got to Hands unfortunately. Agree that LH can be unpredictable... As far as I knew it was the only place that sold coffee in Kingston. There's one really good barista in there... Best latte art I've ever seen - but I've had average coffee there too.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I go to Kingston for shopping quite often, also surprised it's such a coffee desert in Surrey / South London. Agreed that LH can be average, still better than a Costa I reckon. Shame about Hands, although I assumed the cafe closure was mostly due to the music store closing?

Thanks for the headsup about Beanberry, will drop in next time I'm around.

Btw there's an independent in Surbiton, close to the station, went there once and it wasn't too bad. Forgot the name, it's kind of an open front, with folding doors, next to a bus stop and close to Waitrose.

T.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

@dsc the press room? It's alright, they used to use Hasbean, switched to Origin I think nowadays - again though I've had one too many average espressos from there... But granted it's better than the chains.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

YerbaMate170 said:


> @dsc the press room? It's alright, they used to use Hasbean, switched to Origin I think nowadays - again though I've had one too many average espressos from there... But granted it's better than the chains.


Yeah. The Press Room have opened another in Twickenham, only on par with the Harris and Hoole so far. Early days though.

Butter Beans in Richmond is the best bet in the area.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> @dsc the press room? It's alright, they used to use Hasbean, switched to Origin I think nowadays - again though I've had one too many average espressos from there... But granted it's better than the chains.


Yup that's the one, only been there once though so can't judge.

T.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Planning to head here tomorrow and try their filter offerings. Really enjoyed the espresso I had last time so here's hoping.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Went to BB on Saturday, had a very nice chat with the head barista / owner (perhaps, not sure) of Russian origin (very hard to spot the accent though!) and a very nice bluberry / plummy filter. Flapjack wasn't too bad either.

Overall very happy, finally a decent place to have coffee in Kingston were I can spend some quality time alone whilst the missus wreaks havoc in the nearby TKmaxx









T.


----------

